# Old school hwa rang do and Some what new



## mystic warrior (Mar 27, 2006)

This has not thing to do with kuk sa nims De Alba's camp but more so.
Do joo nims camp vs Kuk sa nim Yums camp.
In speaking with people from the East coast hwa rang do group and speaking to the Wast coast part of the WHRDA. I have learned that Kuk Sa Nim Yum teaches Hwa rang do the old school way before the tae soo do thing. And that it had more of a chinese way about it.
And when you talk to any one from WI to CA it it has more of tae kwon do feel to it.
Why is that arn't they teaching the same thing. This is not a bash on either sides guys so please do not start now.
 I just kind of want to know why it is they way it is.
With out all of the political stuff that comes with a hwa rang do post.
Thanks.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 27, 2006)

Have you asked your sources why that is?  I would think they, above anyone else you could speak with, would know, don't you?


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh I have I just thought that I would see what others thought. And since the korean side of this forum did not have alot of people posting.
I thought just once I would start the fire and see what kind fun we could have.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't formulate any kind of authoritative opinion, but just the geographical distance, not to mention the nature of the situation you're describing, the reasons why there may be a different feel to things is rather obvious, don't you think?


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 28, 2006)

yes but it is good to get things out in the open.
So there is nothing to hide.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 29, 2006)

Well ... I am curious as to whom you think is hiding and why you have come here asking this question.  You might wish to refer to the rules on "trolling" regarding this particular practice before we continue with this conversation much further.

Also ... I would never dream of speaking for anyone else but myself unless I was specifically asked to, therefore I cannot and will not speak for KSN Yum.  

It makes simple, logical sense that when one master teaches the traditional, original syllabus (_I assume from your comments_) and another teaches a revised version to include a separate syllabus as a separate system (_again, assuming from your comments_) that the differences become obvious.

So ... what EXACTLY is it that you would like to glean from this conversation, sir?


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 29, 2006)

First off mam I am not trolling.
2nd Since every body likes to jump on the bandwagon to bash hwa rang do, I just want to see where they are coming from.
3rd
For people that claim to have everybody in there organization teach the same thing when that is not the case. I am just tring to find out the truth about what is going on. Since they wanted to pull the wool over my eyes.
And last I want make a post that every body could have a say and have some fun with.
You got to remember this is just a forum not life or death.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well Mystic Warrior, I'm not a practitionor of Hwa Rang Do but know alot of people who do and I ask them your question.
Here is there response:

Hwa rang Do has many ways to be tought most instructors feel they need to add to there Art to make it complete and that is probaly the best answer you are going to get. Nobody wanted to diss either position and that must be a great thing inside your Art. I would just let it go and respect each one's believes.

Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 29, 2006)

mystic warrior said:
			
		

> First off mam I am not trolling.


Glad to here it. People come here with obvious agendas and it's rather tiring at times as well as being against the rules.



			
				mystic warrior said:
			
		

> 2nd Since every body likes to jump on the bandwagon to bash hwa rang do, I just want to see where they are coming from.



A question and a comment for that statment: Comment is that there are many threads here regarding hwa rang do and I know you've read some of them (or at least looked at them) which contain many opinions on hwa rang do, specifically pointed at it's origins and lineage so I'm sure where many people are coming from are included in those threads.  Question is, where else are you trying to ascertain people are coming from?  Are you trying to determine who is teaching what? Content of syllabus?



			
				mystic warrior said:
			
		

> 3rd
> For people that claim to have everybody in there organization teach the same thing when that is not the case.



Hm. I thought you were trying to find out IF that is the case and now you're saying that IS the case.  



			
				mystic warrior said:
			
		

> I am just tring to find out the truth about what is going on. Since they wanted to pull the wool over my eyes.



Really? In what way(s)?



			
				mystic warrior said:
			
		

> And last I want make a post that every body could have a say and have some fun with.
> You got to remember this is just a forum not life or death.



Yes, I'm aware of the venue, but thanks for the reminder anyway. 
As to your original post/question:


> Why is that arn't they teaching the same thing. <snip>   I just kind of want to know why it is they way it is.


I'm pretty sure that the answer is fairly obvious; no two schools are exactly alike because no two people are exactly alike.  Just pretty much a fact of living as human beings.

I'm curious - you mentioned on another thread how you would approach teaching when you have your own school.  What is it that you will be teaching?  Will you teach hwa rang do? or some variant thereof? And ... if the WHRDA 'pulled the wool over your eyes' as you stated, I would really like to hear you elaborate on that as I've never heard anyone say such a thing before.  May I also ask what rank you achieved in WHRDA?


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 29, 2006)

Well before the club closed down here in MI.
I was a yellow sash in hwa rang do under (Now) Sa Bum Nim Doty.
And as far as the wool thing.
The hole time I was training I was told that you (HAD TO) test in front of Do Joo Nim to get your black sash.
And that it is not the case.
All I am still thinking about teaching hwa rang do.
But I was told that if that were the case I (HAD TO)
learn and go through the Tae Soo Do stuff as far as learning it and teaching it and there would be no way around it at all.
However in talking to my soon to be new teacher in hwa rang do from the east coast branch.
He said that he doesn't teach tae soo do and none of the people from the east coast do.(AT ALL)
The also teach it the old school way. Which is why I wanted to know about the Chinese influence in the art.
Because I was told that hwa rang do when it first came out was more Chinese in style than anything else.
And also said it had at one point the nick name of Korean gung fu.
And another thing that struck me as odd. I have a freind that trains in hwa rang do in mn. And he told his teacher that he was moving to the east coast.
And it was made to seem to him that he should stay with DJN style of hwa rang do vs what is taught over on the east coast.
Do not get me wrong I lOVE this art but some of the bs that goes on can make ones head spin.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2006)

Hwa Rang Do
http://www.answers.com/topic/hwa-rang-do?method=22


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 29, 2006)

mystic warrior said:
			
		

> Well before the club closed down here in MI.
> I was a yellow sash in hwa rang do under (Now) Sa Bum Nim Doty.
> And as far as the wool thing.
> The hole time I was training I was told that you (HAD TO) test in front of Do Joo Nim to get your black sash.
> ...



Interesting post!

The best suggestion I have for you is the same that I would suggest for anyone looking into any art/dojang:  Go there.  Try it out.  See what you think of it for yourself.

There really is no substitute for doing so.

As far as anyone telling you what you HAVE to do ... well ... that's a personal conviction, now isn't it?  Yes there are rules and laws and whatnot ... but in the end, isn't it always really about one's own very personal convictions matching up to what is right for them and what is wrong for them?

I think that's true for anything, really.

Only the best of luck for you in your search, Woo Bae. :asian:

JKN Ketchmark


----------



## mystic warrior (Mar 29, 2006)

Daedonhee Kamsahapnida
Sun Bae


----------

